

Why I recommend EmberJS over AngularJS - bdmac97
http://blog.yodersolutions.com/why-i-recommend-emberjs-over-angularjs/

======
iamstef
ember.js core-team person here: This article nicely summarizes not only why I
recommend ember to others, but also why I have chosen to invest my time an
energy into the framework and evolving ecosystem. It makes me productive, it
makes my team-mates productive, it makes new-hires or members from other teams
productive in my app and awesomely, it makes entirely random community members
productive when they help other entirely random community members.

Software is complicated, copious amounts flexibility comes at a pretty hefty
cost.

Although ember is considered an opinionated framework, the opinion really is
only an optimized veneer + glue, peel it away and you have a maximally
flexible experience, with typically clear adapter concerns between components.

As we discover and derive new best practices, we don't just aim to share it
via literature, or a big bang release and let users discover it as they go. We
actively evolve the framework to encourage these best-practices.

Although we are evolving rapidly, we spend copious amounts of effort ensuring
the upgrade paths are incremental and digestible.

As a example of this, we have many users with massive applications that began
their lives in the days of Sproutcore (5 years ago) but exist today as
idiomatic ember 1.1x+ (and soon 2.0) apps. Although the earlier years
compatibility and upgrades were shaky at best, we have been spiraling in on a
good cadence.

I am working at Yahoo now, we have several large production apps, that are
surfing near master of ember, we follow the deprecations to align ourselves
with best practices and typically this means deleting a lot of code
(liability) and letting the framework do more and more of the heavy lifting.
As a bonus, each time we hit issues, we close the feedback loop, report the
issue, fix the bug and move on.

I believe all the frameworks are spiraling in on this value proposition, and
that is wonderful. Ultimately good evolving best practices tech and idioms
benefits the end users, and this is the only thing that actually matters.

------
jerelunruh
I've also found the convention over configuration feature to help when I'm a
lone developer working multiple projects. I often work on something (perhaps a
side project) and then abandon it for a couple months. When I return I just
run `ember serve` and dive in. In the past with my homegrown or invent-your-
own-structure frameworks I first had to figure out what I had done on this
particular project before I could be productive.

